# Bloodshot Moorhammer



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Hi Friends,

have anybody experiences with the Bloodshot Aluminium Moorhammer from stone-spear?

https://www.stone-spear.com/catapults/moorhammer

...or other Alu Models from there?

Thanks



Rip


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

No experience with them.. Have you shot a wooden model of this design.. Seems like you have to almost use PFS technique to avoid fork hits.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> No experience with them.. Have you shot a wooden model of this design.. Seems like you have to almost use PFS technique to avoid fork hits.


Not realy, most of all i shoot TTF ^_^ ...

But the fork of the Moorhammer is under one cm deeper the Rambon and that is a good frame for me... 



Rip


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi RIP,
have you ever tested a PPMG or PPSG?
Stefan


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

the core said:


> Hi RIP,
> have you ever tested a PPMG or PPSG?
> Stefan


Hi Stefan,

no i havent and that is a misery. I like that shape much, it is a fantastic construction, but it is a pinchgrip-shooter and i dont like to flex my wrist, while i shoot, like this.

(That is one reason why my Avatar is my Canter from Milbro, which enables a perfect straight wrist line.)



Rip


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

the core said:


> Hi RIP,
> have you ever tested a PPMG or PPSG?
> Stefan


Today i saw the Silver Jenny from Jos:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/31193-super-comfortable-grip/

Perhaps i have to try this grip, it seems near to the PPMG, one more time... :huh:



Rip


----------

